
Racket v6.6 - kakashi19
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2016/07/racket-66.html
======
daveguy
Just wanted to point out the Racket quick start tutorial. It is a well written
easy to understand introduction/expansion on hello world for a functional
language:

[https://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/](https://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/)

Highly recommended even if you aren't looking to pick up a new language or
delve into functional programming.

------
csl
A(nother) cool thing about Racket is that they use GNU Lightning for JITing.
Not only is the generated code decently fast, but the actual JITing is _very_
fast. Last time I looked, the runtime compilation was considerably faster than
LLVM. It matters more than you'd think.

------
rayalez
John Carmack once said that he is developing VRScript based on racket. Does
anyone know if there's any news regarding it's development?

~~~
csl
I emailed him in December, asking about the possibility to cross-reference
VRscript snippets like you can with HTML and JavaScript. He replied he was
hoping to take it in "a URI like direction", but that there was a "significant
security review that needs to go on".

~~~
JayHost
Right, the last I heard he shifted focus to Minecraft VR I believe and I
haven't looked into it since then.

However, You can embed Racket in the Native C SDK examples if that's what
you're looking for..

------
xedrac
Of all the lisps, Racket appeals to me the most. It lacks the many warts that
common lisp has, and has a very clean feel to it. I had tremendous fun solving
problems on Project Euler and Rosetta Code using Racket. I highly recommend it
for anyone even remotely interested in learing a lisp.

~~~
sdegutis
Why Racket rather than Clojure? I'm surprised.

------
hellofunk
I see that static typing is become a high priority development goal now, even
in traditionally dynamic lisps. I see this as a positive for sure.

~~~
jhck
Matthias Felleisen, one of the developers of Racket, recently gave a talk
about the motivation behind typed Racket; it can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTl7Jn_kmio](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTl7Jn_kmio)

~~~
metaobject
I wonder if you could do something like prototype in dynamic (original, if you
will) racket and then release in typed racket for performance/safety reasons.

~~~
Profan
I think that was one of the purposes of Rackets typesystem, to fit idiomatic
Racket code well enough that you wouldn't have to rewrite most of it to
introduce static typing to a Racket program.

------
dschiptsov
It seems that Racket became for Schemes what Common Lisp was for Lisps, which
is really good.

Racket is famous for carefully chosen design decisions and nerdy attention to
details, so in this sense it is much better than Common Lisp which was a
dump.)

~~~
richard_todd
I'm not really sure what you mean, but I don't see it. Racket did not develop
a new standard that pulled together common practices across existing Scheme
implementations, and other implementations did not adapt racket compatibility
features, nor did additional racket implementations pop up. Racket does not
appear to have supplanted use of other scheme implementations either. So, I'm
looking for the analogy, but I'm not finding it. In fact, racket claims to
have changed their name to "racket" in the first place because they were so
far from Scheme that it was confusing to everyone ([http://www.racket-
lang.org/new-name.html](http://www.racket-lang.org/new-name.html)). I wouldn't
say that about Common Lisp vs predecessor lisps.

~~~
peatmoss
The analogy breaks down in quite a few places. In addition to the ones you
mentioned, there are no multiple implementations of Racket.

That said, there is a similarity (and contrast) with CL in that, as a relative
novice, there is enough of a cohesive system that I can imagine writing
software in Racket. With other schemes, I've had the distinct feeling of
starting from ground zero. Outside Racket, Chicken comes the closest, but is
still a long ways off.

Take my comments with a grain of salt; I'm a neophyte who has pretty minimal
experience writing any dialect of lisp.

------
juliangamble
Some interesting reading on Dependent Types in Typed Racket:
[http://cs.stackexchange.com/a/41538/1709](http://cs.stackexchange.com/a/41538/1709)

------
wcrichton
Typed Racket is gradually typed, right? Does anyone have an example of a Typed
Racket application that uses both static and dynamic typing effectively?

~~~
cossatot
Matthew Butterick uses both in his typesetting applications:
[http://unitscale.com/mb/technique/dual-typed-untyped-
library...](http://unitscale.com/mb/technique/dual-typed-untyped-library.html)

